
Alt-E Fund - buovjaga
https://www.alt-efund.org/
======
subie
I'm incredibly skeptical of this. Graphics are ripped from Wikipedia, Basic
SquareSpace site (Low effort), All accounts social created in the last few
days.

Seems like an easy way to get some cash.

